# Best Smelling Shampoo?



## Smokey Eye (Jul 3, 2010)

Remember that brand Salon Selectives w/ that crisp apple scent? I think it's THE BEST smelling shampoo/conditioner ever, but you don't see it in the stores anymore.

Does anyone know of any other shampoos that smell the same (of crisp apples), whether expensive or inexpensive? What brand(s) do you think smell the best?


----------



## perlanga (Jul 3, 2010)

I love all those Suave scents, I buy their body washes a lot. I don't get the shampoo though it's not very good for my hair.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 3, 2010)

OMG, I used to love the smell of Salon Selectives!

I like the smell of Biolage, even though it is a light scent. I like it so much though, that I found Biologe BODY lotion which smells just like the shampoo. I was excited.

I had a Redkin shampoo years ago that smelled great...I think it was called "All Soft" or something. It smelled like coconuts.

Of course the Body Shop Banana condtioner smells amazing and works really well too.


----------



## abctalkout (Jul 5, 2010)

agreed


----------



## GlitzeyGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

My favorite Shampoo is Altieri Brothers Power Hair Replenishing Shampoo.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know of any shampoos that smell like that, sorry. I've always liked the way Revlon's Outrageous shampoo/conditioner smelled. Also, the new Dove products smell great.


----------



## aquarian_moon (Jul 9, 2010)

I love all those Suave scents


----------



## magosienne (Jul 9, 2010)

Herbal essence shampoos, i really like their scents.


----------



## nxdfashionista (Jul 10, 2010)

here lately i find myself craving the smell of the jf brilliant brunette original line.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love all those Suave scents, I buy their body washes a lot. I don't get the shampoo though it's not very good for my hair. i love the suave scents too! they're inexpensive &amp; smell greattt!! i like juicy green apple &amp; coconut.


----------



## Chicken351 (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree, I love the smell of the new dove range and the conditioner feels great. 

My boyfriend uses the men's sunsilk shampoo and it smells awesome. I think it's like tea tree oil or something like that. It's just such a clean smell.


----------



## saqib.microbiol (Jul 12, 2010)

my favorite shampoo is sun silk black. u can try it will definitely like that


----------



## KeLLsTar (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry, it's not a crisp apple smell, but I know what you mean about great smelling shampoos! I bought Garnier's Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo a year or so ago and WOW the smell is simply amazing. It's like freshly cut peaches. Love it!


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! Yeah, I like fruity scents, especially apple &amp; peach scents! Any more?


----------

